# Slingshot or Wrist Rocket?



## sKramer

Right now I own a Trumark FS-1 and so far I like it, but watching majority of the forum with their slingshot (or catapults, idk what you call them) is making me want one. Do you guys think slingshots are better than wrist rockets when it comes to hunting? Or is it just a personal preference type of deal. I really just want something with very good accuracy, speed, distance... basically I want it all









One more question.. will it be more expensive owning a slingshot because of the flatbands ect.

Thank you for your input,
Scott


----------



## HOE

It's personal preference, I enjoy shooting both.


----------



## Nico

Hi Scott,

Both the commercial wrist braced slingshots and the home made slingshots work for hunting, its just that each is set up differently I use my own homemade slingshots for hunting. I know of some guys, one in particular who is truely devasting with his Trumark wrist braced tube slingshot.

Some prefer homemade.. The advantage of a homemade slingshot is that you can customize, bands, pouch and ammo as per the band strength you choose.


----------



## harpersgrace

To each his own, if I had lived in a state where wristbraced slingshots were legal I would probably never switched to non wristbraced, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## bikermikearchery

I never got the accuracy from a wristrocket that I have from most other frames.


----------



## rodgy

I had a problem with accuracy also with a wrist brace so I took it off.


----------



## dragonmaster

Have not had a wrist brace slingshot since I was a kid but still think bout getting one or even making one.


----------



## haertig

After switching to non-braced slingshots (after finding this forum, BTW), I would not go back to braced slingshots. I still have two of those, but I do not enjoy shooting them much anymore. However, my wife prefers the wrist-braced ones, so it's certainly a personal decision. I do not find the wrist-braced to be as accurate or as comfortable. I don't like that support pressing down on top of my wrist. Using a hold with fingers high up on the forks, I find the traditional non-barced slingshots much more enjoyable to shoot.


----------



## lobodog2

I grew up with a wrist braced Trumark, and Loved it!! As a matter of fact, My Dad still has his original one. (for probably pushing 40 years now) I recently bought a replacement model from Trumark, and honestly, that was the move that got me back into slingshots. I personally would never, ever downplay the effectiveness of these units. They are Great!! As far as hunting, I would be very comfortable running a Trumark. They are just so simple, and effective.
That is not to say that the non wrist braced slingshots are inferior... (I used to think so, before I became familiar with this forum) The slingshots that you will see on this forum are more than capable of dispatching a multitude of small game animals, and there is so much talent both with the vendors and the regular guys, that you cant go wrong. I have purchased products from these vendors, and can tell you that these units are top quality! I have also discovered that the flatbands can be much more effective than the tube set up you are used to... Is using a flatband set up more expensive than using tubes? If you are used to getting your supplies at the local department store, then Yes it will cost you more...No matter what device you choose to use...Practice is the key.


----------



## pelleteer

HOE said:


> It's personal preference, I enjoy shooting both.


Same here.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

I can't have accuracy with a wrist brace, but thats just me


----------



## dhansen

I was never that accurate with wrist braced slingshots. I am much more accurate with a wrist lanyard than a wrist brace. Lately I have become a fan of wrist lanyards, but I never was much of a fan of wrist braced slings.


----------



## sKramer

Thank you guys for your thoughts. I wish traditionals weren't so expensive!! I might be buying one in the future.

Scott


----------



## sKramer

I actually just contacted Perry from A+ so if anyone hears from him tell em to check his email!

Scott


----------



## NaturalFork

A+ slingshots are about as good as they get. However, the trumark fs1 is about the best slingshot you can buy today..... and the RRT tubes are second to none.


----------



## HOE

Most people who say that braced slingshots are not as accurate, I believe it's because the brace position is just wrong, an off-set brace will give better accuracy. I'm very accurate with my wrist-braced extended slingshot which is tailored for right-hander. Centered wrist-brace is not good. It should be either left-handed or right-handed.

I mostly shoot non-braced ones because it's natural, I mean the skill needed to shoot the slingshot. I believe a good shooter should be able to shoot a traditional one properly, don't rely on technology.


----------

